# EPK



## stellina (2. Mai 2015)

Huhu, 

habe den Beitrag glaube ich zuerst  in der falschen Kategorie gepostet :S 

ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem EPK und bin mir ziemlich unsicher ob  das was ich so hingezeichnet hab ein EPK ist und ob es von der Notation  her stimmt, bzw vorallem die Bezeichnungen. Ich habe ein bisschen  Probleme damit Aktionen und Ereignisse auseinander zu halten . Hab mir auch schon andere Beispiele angeschaut, aber sobald es nicht mit "Dingen" ist, verwirrt es mich total:shock: . Kennt sich jemand mit EPK's aus und könnte mir weiterhelfen? Grün sollen die Aktionen sein, und Rot die Ereignisse.

Wäre seeehr dankbar Anhang anzeigen epk.pdf


----------



## AndiE (2. Mai 2015)

Gib den Kind mal einen Namen, worum geht es überhaupt? Was soll als EPK dargestellt werden?


----------



## stellina (3. Mai 2015)

sry, es geht um folgendes: Die Hasen treten zur Notenabnahme an, springen und die Sprungweite wird bewertet, dann trainieren sie 6 Monate und es erfolgt nochmals eine Notenabnahme. Allerdings wird die zweite Note entweder nach Sprungweite wie bei der ersten Abnahme bewertet und gleichzeitig auch danach wie sehr sich der Hase gesteigert hat. Also zb: Wenn es eine Notenskala gibt und 100 m steigerung sind eine 1, und die Note von der Steigerung wäre besser als die Note wenn man nur die Sprungweite bewertet, dann zählt die bessere.


----------



## AndiE (3. Mai 2015)

Ich muss noch mal nachfragen. Hat die Geschichte auch ein Ende? Wird von den Hasen also erwartet, dass Sie ein Ziel erfüllen?


----------



## stellina (3. Mai 2015)

Hab dir eine Pn geschrieben


----------

